# Shower valve identification



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anybody recognize what brand valve this is? It is part of an unfinished car wash style shower that I need to track down trim for. The other valves are Moen, but I don't know this one.

Thanks


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

what is a car wash style shower??


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think he means a custom shower man made, usually multiple body sprays, valves, mixers, diverters.. You know a car wash..

Basically more than a standard tub shower.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I think this is a moen and the valve is installed horizontal. I think it should be verticle. Most of these that I have dealt with have a ceramic escuch.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I have installed every type of moen valve out there(I think) and i don't think it's moen.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was kinda thinking Rohl.. And also wonder if it was supposed to be vertical. 

Not sure. I know its no help.. A better picture of that label would help or if you can zoom clearly on the original photo, and post what that sticker says I could research it a bit (although you probably already tried that)


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

let's see a cartridge


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I uploaded the picture from my phone and didn't notice that the picture was rotated. The valve is installed vertical.

The writing on the sticker says See back of baseplate for cleaning filter screens.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I uploaded the picture from my phone and didn't notice that the picture was rotated. The valve is installed vertical.
> 
> The writing on the sticker says See back of baseplate for cleaning filter screens.


I don;t know of one cheapy moen or delta with filter screens, usually when there are filter screens, there are checks in them also. 

I would agree, Rohl, phylrich, Jado, Newport Brass, or something of that line, expensive stuff. There are a few more on the tip of my tongue, but I cannot remember right now. 

I think the only way you will match it is to pull the cartridge and post it!


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I have to go back to the job in a few days when parts come in for a tankless water heater. I will pull the cartridge and take some pictures then.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's definitely a Foo Foo Brand....

Good luck with that...

You'll never figure it out by visiting the Foo Foo websites...
All they are interested in is sales presentations to end users...
Their Expensive Shiot never needs fixing so why worry about helping the installer or, repairer...:blink:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I uploaded the picture from my phone and didn't notice that the picture was rotated. The valve is installed vertical.
> 
> The writing on the sticker says See back of baseplate for cleaning filter screens.


 Fixed it for you.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Pull the cardtridge the nut at the base of the threads will unscrew and the cartridge wil pull out . I am still saying it is a moen.It is the cartridge for the 2 handle moen . I am betting it is an older style that used ceramic bells that screws onto the threaded piece. I recently broke one when the home owner accidently turned water back on and hot water hit me in the belly. Moen went on a search to find the ceramic part for me.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

You are spot on Richard. It is an old Moen M-PACT 3301 4-Port ExactTemp Thermostatic Pressure Balancing Valve Body with Stops.

I checked the Moen site before I posted this, but I didn't find anything because the valve has been discontinued for a while.

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Call Moen. They did an excellant job finding parts for me and they did not charge me for the parts. I told them exactly what happened that I dropped it in the shower and it went flying in a thousand pieces.


----------

